# Can goats eat carrot leaves?



## GoatGirl123 (Jan 23, 2014)

We have a lot of the green leaves from the top of carrots. Is that safe to feed to goats?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Absolutely!
And they'll be your bestest friend. For evah!


----------



## GoatGirl123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Farmers Pride (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't see any reason why not. Personally I would feed them pretty fresh. Minimal wilt and not let them start to mold of get nasty. Other than that they will love them.

Greg


----------

